# Ecran qui se décolle, elle est ou la qualité d'Apple



## Dahas (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai le cadre de mon iBookqui se décolle, il se gondole. Est-ce que ce genre de "panne" l'immoblilisera longtemps ?

En fait je suis un peu dégouter, le mythe des produits Apple est un peu tombé à l'eau. Un pote à moi a des taches blanches sur son écran. Un autre avait un vice de fabrication sur son iBook G3 800. une autre amie a vu son DD lacher au bout de quelques mois... Franchement je suis un peu surpris et dégouté à la fois  :sick:


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Mars 2005)

désolé pour ton écran. j'espère que tu pourras régler ce problème rapidement. j'ai un ibook 14" depuis samedi dernier et j'ai, pour l'instant, constaté qu'un seul pixel mort sur l'écran. ce n'est rien à côté de ton cas mais je t'avoue aussi que j'attendais une machine "parfaite" vu la réputation apple. En parcourant les forums de macge j'ai souvent remarqué qu'il y avait des problèmes malgré tout sur les macs. Et bien sûr j'entends d'autres intervenants clamer en coeur "la perfection n'est pas de ce monde"...certes... mais quand le produit est vendu avec un discours d'infaillibilité (pas de virus, stable etc..) et  à un prix relativement élevé (tout le monde n'est pas étudiant -offre mipe-, ou prof/ etudiant -réduction de 6% à la fnac ou sur le store) et bien on est en droit d'attendre la perfection ou du moins de s'en rapprocher le plus possible...
j'espère que tu as une bonne garantie et un bon sav...courage!!


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2005)

Perso, je n'ai pas acheté mon iBook pour sa qualité de construction extraordinaire. Il s'agit d'un ordi made in China, dont l'écran et l'assemblage en général laisse à désirer. Il est loin le temps des produits électroniques européens, américains et japonais.

Par contre, du point de vue qualité/prix, il est de loin la meilleure affaire de l'informatique portable en 2005 et il reste solide à l'usage.


----------



## Dahas (2 Mars 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je n'ai pas acheté mon iBook pour sa qualité de construction extraordinaire. Il s'agit d'un ordi made in China, dont l'écran et l'assemblage en général laisse à désirer. Il est loin le temps des produits électroniques européens, américains et japonais.
> 
> Par contre, du point de vue qualité/prix, il est de loin la meilleure affaire de l'informatique portable en 2005 et il reste solide à l'usage.



Les portables chinois/taïwanais fabriqués par Asus sont de bonne qualité. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le lieu. Puis toutes les grandes marques ont leurs assembleurs en Chine, même les japonaises. Sinon les statistiques dans mon entourage démente un peu ça. Et je ne parle même pas des iPods.
Moi qui était sous PC pendant des années, je n'ai jamais eut de soucis pour un truc matériel comme "un manque de colle"...

Sinon le technicien agréé vient de me dire que ça allait prendre 1 semaine à 10 jours. je croise les doigts que ça ne dure pas un mois  comme pour certains.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Tu n'as pas eut de chance et tu es tombé sur un iBook qui avait un défaut mais bon ca n'est pas trop grave encore alors ca va


----------



## chagregel (2 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Les portables chinois/taïwanais fabriqués par Asus sont de bonne qualité. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le lieu. Puis toutes les grandes marques ont leurs assembleurs en Chine, même les japonaises. Sinon les statistiques dans mon entourage démente un peu ça. Et je ne parle même pas des iPods.
> Moi qui était sous PC pendant des années, je n'ai jamais eut de soucis pour un truc matériel comme "un manque de colle"...
> 
> Sinon le technicien agréé vient de me dire que ça allait prendre 1 semaine à 10 jours. je croise les doigts que ça ne dure pas un mois comme pour certains.



J'ai eu un Assus qui a fait 12 aller/retours SAV en 14 mois, en revanche mon powerbook n'en a pas fait un seul en 15 mois  

Il ne faut pas oublier que vous êtes sur un forum, et pas cette plateforme, vous rencontrer un majoritée de gens qui ont des problèmes avec leur machine. Eux même sont une minoritée d'utilisateurs.


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Les portables chinois/taïwanais fabriqués par Asus sont de bonne qualité. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le lieu. Puis toutes les grandes marques ont leurs assembleurs en Chine, même les japonaises. Sinon les statistiques dans mon entourage démente un peu ça. Et je ne parle même pas des iPods.



Le lieu ne me semble pas si innocent, puisqu'il s'agit de produire à moindre coût. Ainsi, prends Canon, leurs boîtiers haut de gamme sont estampillés "Japan", alors que leurs numériques d'entrée de gamme proviennent de Chine...

J'ai eu un Palm IIIc US et j'ai maintenant un Palm E chinois. Bilan, le premier ne souffre que d'une batterie usée, le deuxième après un an d'utilisation possède déjà deux boutons défaillants. Coïncidence ?

En ce qui concerne Asus, cette entreprise se veut haut de gamme et ses prix le sont aussi assez clairement. Ils ont d'ailleurs une marque pour l'électronique bon marché.


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Zut, tu n'as vraiment pas eu de chance, désolée pour toi 
Cependant il ne faut pas se leurrer : le temps de la finition impeccable des produits Apple est révolu. Afin de pouvoir baisser les prix de leurs machines ils sont bien obligés de réduire leurs coûts. Cela passe par la délocalisation de la fabrication en Chine, etc. On notera que malgré tout la qualité des produits reste plutôt bonne, et les cas comme le tien et ceux de tes amis sont - il faut le dire - de malheureuses exceptions...


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> quand le produit est vendu avec un discours d'infaillibilité (pas de virus, stable etc..)...



Je vois pas le rapport entre la stabilité de l'OS et la qualité de construction d'un iBook.  



			
				Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Les portables chinois/taïwanais fabriqués par Asus sont de bonne qualité.



Il paraît que l'iBook est fabriqué par Asustek. Si ce n'est pas Asustek c'est Quanta ou autre, et ça doit être du pareil au même.


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Mars 2005)

La forme c'est le fond qui affleure.... vendre des machines sur une promesse de stabilité (os, donc le fond) alors que la forme (le boitier, l'écran) laisse à désirer ( comme le dit macounette, c'est fini le temps des machines bien finies...), ça fait négligé quand même...voilà où je voulais en venir...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

A la belle époque, il y avait marqué Made in Irland


----------



## minime (2 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> comme le dit macounette, c'est fini le temps des machines bien finies...



En tant qu'utilisateurs lambda on ne peut citer que des évidences anecdotiques, que ce soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre, mais d'après ce que je lis sur ce forum, où de nombreux déballages d'ordis sont décrits, la majorité reçoit un Mac bien fini et ne souffrant pas de défaut particulier (assemblage, pixel mort, ou autre).

On peut aussi tomber sur une machine présentant un défaut, et bien entendu on l'a mauvaise si ça arrive. Et d'autant plus si l'on croyait à une réputation d'infaillibilité.



			
				stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> A la belle époque, il y avait marqué Made in Irland



Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui plus de gens ont les moyens de s'acheter un ordi aussi, non ?


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui plus de gens ont les moyens de s'acheter un ordi aussi, non ?



Sauf peut-être ceux qui les assemblent...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Tu as raison en disant ca, et tout le paradoxe est la et c'est valable pour des domaines autre que l'informatique


----------



## Mulder (3 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le cadre de mon iBookqui se décolle, il se gondole. Est-ce que ce genre de "panne" l'immoblilisera longtemps ?


Apple ne considère pas cela comme une panne mais comme un problème "cosmétique". Il y a fort à parier qu'elle ne veuille rien faire. Moi, hormis ce cadre "décollé" j'avais aussi le cache des ports mal monté et 2 pixels morts. Ils m'ont finalement changé mon iBook mais c'est une autre histoire... Le second avait aussi un cadre d'écran gondolé. Pire d'ailleurs. Mais je l'ai gardé. :mouais:


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai un pixel mort et ça me gongle.... Mais pour l'instant aucun problème "cosmétique"...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pixel mort et ça me gongle....


Ça te dongle tu veux dire.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2005)

C'est clair que c'est rageant surtout si il est au milieu


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> La forme c'est le fond qui affleure.... vendre des machines sur une promesse de stabilité (os, donc le fond) alors que la forme (le boitier, l'écran) laisse à désirer ( comme le dit macounette, c'est fini le temps des machines bien finies...), ça fait négligé quand même...voilà où je voulais en venir...


 

où la forme laisse-t-elle à désirer? je crois qu'il faut remettre les choses en perspectives, quand même, non?

on parle d'un ordinateur à 1000¤ et "bas de gamme", alors franchement on peut pas avoir le beurre (le système), l'argent du beurre (le design impeccable), la crémière (les prix très très attractifs) et tout le reste à tous les coups  . 

la plupart des utilisateurs de ibook ne rencontrent pas de problèmes particuliers, adorent généralement le design et la finition qui reste compétitive pour un ordinateur à ce prix là (il suffit de voir les témoignages des switchers qui dorment plus quand ils recoivent leurs machines).

Qu'il y ait des défauts parfois, c'est logique et c'est le lot de tous les produits fabriqués en masse.

Ceci n'enlève rien au problème de mal-fabrication évidente sur certains modèles, pas acceptables et pour lesquels il faut faire jouer le SAV.


----------



## Dahas (5 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> où la forme laisse-t-elle à désirer? je crois qu'il faut remettre les choses en perspectives, quand même, non?
> 
> on parle d'un ordinateur à 1000¤ et "bas de gamme", alors franchement on peut pas avoir le beurre (le système), l'argent du beurre (le design impeccable), la crémière (les prix très très attractifs) et tout le reste à tous les coups  .
> 
> ...



Faut pas déconner non plus, quand on compare au portable PC de prix, on a pas ce genre de problème ridicule. Je veux bien que ça soit un bas de gamme mais un mauvais collage c'est le comble quand même...


----------



## Dahas (5 Mars 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne considère pas cela comme une panne mais comme un problème "cosmétique". Il y a fort à parier qu'elle ne veuille rien faire. Moi, hormis ce cadre "décollé" j'avais aussi le cache des ports mal monté et 2 pixels morts. Ils m'ont finalement changé mon iBook mais c'est une autre histoire... Le second avait aussi un cadre d'écran gondolé. Pire d'ailleurs. Mais je l'ai gardé. :mouais:



Ben la hotline d'Apple m'a directement dit de l'envoyer en SAV, j'ai pas eut besoin d'insister. Ca devrait prendre environ une semaine, enfin j'espère.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

C'est vraiment un défaut embettant mais bon c'est minime quand meme, sur la chaine de fabrication une erreur s'est produite ...sur les autres gammes aussi des problemes apparaissent mais cela dit je comprends le M qui s'attatendait quand meme a avoir un truc impecc et sans défauts


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai reçu un PB nouvelle édition il y a deux semaines et il est OK. J'ai effectivement remarqué que sa réception Wifi est moins bonne que celle de mon iBook, mais cela ne me gêne pas. Je n'habite pas un duplex de 600 m2, moi 
Quant à la qualité : il faudrait, pour avoir autre chose que des données subjectives très parcellaires, faire des statistiques sur les produits au cours du temps. Il est clair que quand Apple rappelle de très nombreux iBooks pour cause de cartes mères défaillantes, c'est le signe d'une erreur de conception ou de réalisation. Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici (je parle du nombre).
À tout le moins, ceux ayant fait un peu de Physique savent ce qu'est une cage de Faraday et ce que sont ses principales caractéristiques. Sachant qu'un PB est dans une coque de métal, on peut supposer que cela a une influence sur les performances de l'antenne, non ?

Quant aux écrans, il ne faut pas trop généraliser non plus : ils sont biens mais de toutes façons les constructeurs d'écran ne maîtrisent pas complètement le problème des pixels morts. Sur les sites dédiés aux PC, vous verrez des messages à la pelle sur ce sujet.

Pour finir : mon iBook est arrivé, lui, avec un clavier façon Bossu de Notre-Dame ... J'ai même eu peur que cela n'ait abîmé l'écran (en fait, non ! ouf !). J'ai alors remis la pastille magnétique en place mais c'était à peine mieux. Je n'ai réalisé qu'un peu après que la carte Airport Extrême avait été mal installée par une petite main cantonnaise. Après correction : tout bon.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Chaque personne a son lot de petites histoires :mouais:


----------



## Sebang (5 Mars 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Le second avait aussi un cadre d'écran gondolé



Pareil ici, mon iBook G4 800 avait le cadre de l'écran légèrement gondolé localement. Ça se voyait un tout petit peu mais c'était pas gênant. Il avait d'autres petits "défauts" comme un clavier gondolé par endroits et un trackpad super salissant (plus que celui des G3).

Je note quand même que mon Powerbook est nickel à tout les niveaux : finition à 99,9% parfaite, pas de pixel mort, disque dur Ok (même s'il est trèèèès lent et qu'il faudra que je change ça un jour), cadre de l'écran parfaitement aligné au millimètre près, clavier parfaitement plat pas gondolé, etc, etc...

J'imagine que c'est le prix à payer pour avoir OSX pas cher sur une bécane neuve... Tant que ça reste un problème de colle, tu peux t'estimer "heureux" (dans le malheur bien sûr), y'en a qui ont de "vrais" problèmes hardware avec leur boobook (cartes mères pour ne citer que ça) et même avec leur Powerboobook !


----------



## Dahas (5 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment un défaut embettant mais bon c'est minime quand meme, sur la chaine de fabrication une erreur s'est produite ...sur les autres gammes aussi des problemes apparaissent mais cela dit je comprends le M qui s'attatendait quand meme a avoir un truc impecc et sans défauts



Je ne m'attendais pas à un truc parfait, ni une finition aussi décevante d'ailleurs.
Avec le recul, je me dit qu'un IBM Thinkpad sous Linux m'aurais posé aucun soucis...


----------



## Tox (5 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'attendais pas à un truc parfait, ni une finition aussi décevante d'ailleurs.
> Avec le recul, je me dit qu'un IBM Thinkpad sous Linux m'aurais posé aucun soucis...



Oui, peut-être un Thinkpad de 2004... Maintenant, je suis déjà moins enthousiaste à l'idée d'acquérir un LENOVO, look Thinkpad...

En passant, la seule fois que j'ai vu un portable avec un pixel mort en expo, c'était un IBM, l'année dernière. Comme quoi, la qualité est très subjective...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Ben la hotline d'Apple m'a directement dit de l'envoyer en SAV, j'ai pas eut besoin d'insister. Ca devrait prendre environ une semaine, enfin j'espère.


Moi aussi. Mais quand on m'a parlé de retour SAV pour une machine _neuve_ qui était arrivée avec des défauts pareils (cache des ports déboîté, deux pixels morts, cadre de l'écran gondolé) je suis monté sur mes grands chevaux et obtenu un remplacement par une neuve, qui avait aussi quelques défauts au niveau de l'écran mais que j'ai gardé tout de même. On m'a livré une novelle et j'ai rendu ensuite l'ancienne. Mais bon, il a fallu faire preuve de persuasion.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mars 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> iBook 12"/1,2 GHz/768 Mb/30 Gb + une manip pour le mode le mode bureau étendu + une autre pour le trackpad "deux doigts" = le meilleur rapport performance-prix en 2005


Je suis malgré tout entièrement d'accord et ne regrette absolument mon iBook 12" que j'utilise en complément de mon QuickSilver.


----------



## Dahas (16 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai du nouveau sur le SAV de mon iBook, je refais un copier-coller de mon message posté dans le topic SAV d'Apple :


L'expérience d'un switcher avec le SAV foireux d'Apple... Quelle déception, quelle mélimélo d'incompétence !

J'appelle une 1ère fois la hotline pour leur expliquer que mon écran voit son pourtour se décoller au bout de 2 mois. Le technicien me conseille directement de le mettre en SAV. Je vais donc voir une société agréée. un technicien réceptionne la machine et me dit qu'il en a pour une semaine. Je le rappelle pour lui demander si mon portable est réparé. Il me dit qu'en fait c'est un problème inérant aux iBook... Quelle surprise ! J'insiste pour dire que c'est évolutif et que le problème prend de l'ampleur avec le temps. Il décide finalement de le réparer. Du coup 1 semaine de retard. C'est un portable que j'utilise pour le boulot. Une date fatidique venant, je rappelle 3 jours plus tard pour savoir ou ça en est, le matériel vient d'être commandé, ça prendra encore une semaine. Je n'aurais rien dit si déja une semaine n'était pas déja passée à cause du bon vouloir d'un technicien. J'appelle logiquement Applecare qui me dit dans un 1er temps qu'ils vont faire le nécessaire.
Peu de temps après je les rappelle pour savoir ou ça en est. Et là rien de nouveau, je demande finalement un responsable clientèle car je pensais être lésé. J'ai alors affaire à une certaine Hélène B (On ne mettra pas son nom complet meme si on sait tous qu'ils utilisent des faux noms). Celle-ci appelle la société soutraitante et me dit : j'ai une bonne nouvelle : votre iBook sera réparé (sic) même si la réparation n'est pas couverte par la garantie.... Etonné je lui demande pourquoi c'est pas pris en charge. Elle me dit que c'est un problème cosmétique. J'insite sur le fait que ce n'en est pas un et que ça n'a rien à voir avec l'esthétique. J'ajoute que si la dalle ne colle plus à la plasturgie, c'est un défaut de conception. elle me répond quelle connait 3 iBook qui ont ça et que du coup elle ne veux plus le réparer "gracieusement". Bon je passe sur le côté pimbêche et condescendant de cette dame qui pensait avoir un droit souverain sur la critique qu'un client déçu est en droit de vouloir remonter, surtout s'agissant d'une société soutraitante.



Conclusion et question personnelle :


- Chez Apple on fait des problèmes cosmétiques qui ne sont pas pris en charge par le SAV.

- Les responsables clientèles d'Apple déduisent des pb cosmétiques alors que leurs techniciens SAV déduisent des pannes

- La soutraitance du SAV est digne de celle des portables ACER pour ceux qui connaissent...

- Vous avez déja rencontré des problèmes cosmétiques ?

- Mes amis avaient raison. Quand on consomme des produits via commerce électronique il vaut mieux adhérer à une asso de consommateur genre UFC Que-Choisir, chose que je vais faire de ce pas.

- Un switch gaché.


- Pourquoi quand on achète un quelconque produit le fait que sa carrosserie se décolle est vu comme un défaut de fabrication et pas chez Apple ?

- Pourquoi on doit toujours se battre pour avoir notre du dans cette société libérale de m****.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mars 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> - Pourquoi on doit toujours se battre pour avoir notre du dans cette société libérale de m****.


Au moins tu as le droit de te "battre", ce qui ne t'est même pas reconnu dans d'autres sociétés de m****.
Quand tu dis problème évolutif c'est que tu n'avais rien à l'origine ? J'espère que le mien qui est décollé depuis que je l'ai ne va pas voir son cas s'aggraver. :hein:


----------

